# Rookie lost pork rub recipe and need help with portions



## dawg-gone-smokn (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok first post.  Rookie mistake. Made my first pork loin back at Christmas and found a simple rub recipe online that wasn't hot (for wimpy brother). Of course it was great, I didn't write it down and for the life of me I can't find the rub again!!  I fixed many since and although good they don't match the first one. Maybe it was my smoker "honeymoon" but would like to get back there.  So it's a simple puzzle that you vets hopefully can piece together. I'm pretty sure I remember the six ingredients and I remember that half of them were 2 to 1 proportioned.  Nothing fancy or exotic and maybe it doesn't matter that much but I'd like some help please!!

Paprika
Salt
Onion powder
Garlic powder
Brown sugar
Cinnamon

Do the six seem reasonable (I don't trust my old man memory much)?
Which 3 would you double?  If it's your recipe I'd love to say thanks or if you have any idea where I stumbled upon it....

Tailgating for Saturday's big game and want it right. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 30, 2015)

Don't 'cha just HATE when that happens?! 

Those are very basic ingredients.  I have a Sweet and Smoky Rub that uses more ingredients than the six you listed but the Paprika, Salt and Brown Sugar are equal parts and the other ingredients are less.  So if you believe the ingredient mix was 2 to 1 here is what I'd do.

2 parts each Paprika, Salt, and Brown Sugar.

1 part each Onion Powder, Garlic Powder, and Cinnamon. 

Give that a try and let us know if that worked for you.  Heck, I just might have to try it myself.


----------



## dawg-gone-smokn (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks!  I knew it wasn't anything fancy but I've always loved the simple hickory smoked meat ever since I was a little kid. Great smells, tastes and memories of my dad smoking at our cabin in the mountains. Your suggestion was close to what I was guessing but wanted that confirmation. I know many also have chilli powder, cayenne and black pepper and I prefer a little heat but nothing to overpower the basics. Serving a big tailgate of all ages and tastes so want to keep it mild. 

It's October and time to fire up the smoker!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 2, 2015)

I use something similar. Try it some time, you can add the Cinnamon in the same proportion as Allspice or more if you desire...JJ

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*  (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

Note*...Some Chili Powders can be pretty Hot. McCormick and Spice Island are Mild...


----------

